# Honest Opinions Please~!



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for some honest opinions on a 6 month old puppy that I have. Her name is Nikki and I was wondering if any show people could tell me what they think about her- conformation, coat, weight exc... I would love to get involved in the show arena but I really need to know if she's "got it" before I start getting involved. Please critique(what her good and bad points are)- you will not offend me! Thank you to anyone who responds! 

(also I'm not sure how exactly to upload these photos but I'm giving it a try


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted (Feb 22, 2011)

I think she is very cute, good bone, has a pleasing head however she is lacking stop & has a straight front. Sadly, straight fronts & shoulders are fairly common faults in many of American type of Golden Retrievers. She lacks prosternum but hopefully her chest will drop at a later age. Her rear angulation looks fine to me especially at this young age but it does look a tab bit narrow if you look from the back. I could be wrong though. Oh & I think she's a bit overweight unless all that bulk is just puppy fluff.

Overall, she is cute & I think you should show her but there are lots of very very good Golden puppies out there so it'll be a very tough competition for her. She probably can win in competitions where there are limited entries.

You could also ask her breeder to evaluate her for you & tell you if she's good enough for show or not.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

What is her pedigree. I agree with the first post and would add lots of nice coat.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Same here. She may grow and change, depends on the lines. Your best bet is to contact the breeder if they're local and go for a visit and get their advice.

If she's not cut out for conformation or it's going to be a long haul, you can still do rally, obedience, agility and everything else (which are more fun anyway).

She's cute!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Have your breeder and local golden people evaluate her but ultimately realize that she is still a puppy so what you see no may not be what you get when she is older. I have an almost 2-year old bitch from slow maturing lines and I have been told repeatedly that she's still a baby and not done yet. And even now she is just starting to change a lot and probably won't be mature and done until 3.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FROM THE PHOTO she appears to be very "fluffy" and perhaps a little "chunky". There is simply _no_ way that an accurate evaluation could be made from this photo. Hands on could find plenty of post sternum and more upper arm than is seen in the photo. Additionally, she is not stacked perfectly, so that could definitely skew things. I actually think she's pretty nice. I don't find her to be lacking stop - some might _prefer _more, but I feel it is sufficient, again, from a photo like this it is difficult to assess. I think her rear looks fine.
I'd recommend having someone knowledgeable actually go over her.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Pointgold. It is difficult to truly assess a dog's structure from photos and these photos are a bit at the wrong angle to really determine anything about her front assembly.

Talk to you breeder and have the breeder make a judgement on how she is growing or if you are too far from the breeder, have the breeder recommend someone who is familiar with their dogs and how they grow and mature to go over her and see how she is faring.

I cannot stress enough that if you have questions about something- ASK THE BREEDER. Everyone stresses that you need to find a puppy from a good breeder but then so many people come on the forum and ask pretty much complete strangers about their dog. Talk to your breeder-that is their job


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts! I really appreciate the feedback. I do plan on getting her looked at sometime in the near future. Yes, she is very "fluffy"! I think she is a bit overweight too but its accentuated by the coat. I am going to try and get a better picture of her stacked correctly. Any more opinions are appreciated!

(Oh yes, and she has mostly "Faera" lines.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenGirl5 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts! I really appreciate the feedback. I do plan on getting her looked at sometime in the near future. Yes, she is very "fluffy"! I think she is a bit overweight too but its accentuated by the coat. I am going to try and get a better picture of her stacked correctly. Any more opinions are appreciated!
> 
> (Oh yes, and she has mostly "Faera" lines.)


 
HA! I knew it! She looked very Faera puppy to me...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any experience in conformation but she is cute and she looks very happy. I'm interested to know her pedigree now, my Molson is half of a Faera boy.


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, I found one more picture of her that might be helpful...


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted (Feb 22, 2011)

"Faera" puppy huh? Nice. I know a breeder here in Malaysia who imported a Faera bitch. Both your puppy & her look pretty much the same especially the coat colour & head.


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Her grandsire is: BISS Am. Ch. Faera's Starlight OS (I saw in another blog he is grandsire to yours too!) Gorgeous dog...


----------

